

How to Easily Find & Instrument All Your Logs from Amazon Web Services EC2 - jwharton
https://blog.logentries.com/2013/10/how-to-easily-get-all-your-logs-from-amazon-web-services-ec2/

======
motogo
How easy is this to setup? I have quite a large amount of EC2 instances and
really would be interested in a "run once catch all" sort of setup.

~~~
jwharton
Hey there! So this set up will catch all of your EC2 instances and find all
the associated logs. It actually is a "run once catch all" deal. One of our
engineers would be happy to give you more technical detail if you want. Shoot
an email to support@logentries.com.

Also, is you want to give it a try yourself, we have an unlimited free version
for 30 days available on our site that has le_aws available, so you can try it
for yourself. Check it out: [https://logentries.com](https://logentries.com)

Note: The first picture in the blog post is an actual screen shot of the
script discovering all of one of our engineer's EC2 instances automatically.

Thanks!

